# The Mind Parasites



## sydneybla (Apr 14, 2010)

I have read about these things, once,
and how they are in your mind.
They hide themselves so well, almost no one knows
of their existence. No one.
But, some people, have gotten close.
These parasites have almost uncovered themselves in the minds of great men.
Men, who, explored this infinity callled our brain.
Our Mind.
This great abyss of mysteries and unkown things.
Layers that go down deep and far.
A universe. A seperate world.
We make of the world of what is in our minds.
Then, these parasites can take advantage of that mystery,
that unknowingness.
They use our vulnerability, and power themselves with it,
causing us to go mad.
Causing that deppression. That hatred. That moment of unknowingness. 
No Identity.
We think of nothing.
Don't you see, that is our problem!
Maybe, one day, I can explore those many layers of my mind.
These parasites will all flee!
Because I know what their being is, their plan is.
You never know what the plan is.
That is why they are so deadly.
So, fight that deppression! Come on!
It's all uphill from here!


----------



## connerR (Apr 14, 2010)

I liked this.


----------



## sockpuppets33 (Apr 14, 2010)

That was wonderful, definitly put a smile on my face


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 14, 2010)

I like how you put that. Every emotional problem, every internal conflict, is a parasite that you need to purge from you. One day, if I could ever become enlightened, my mind would be 100% well, free of parasites.
Really cool image


----------



## sydneybla (Apr 15, 2010)

thank you! : D


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 15, 2010)

"We make of the world of what is in our minds."

That's good!


----------



## Teko (Apr 16, 2010)

sydneybla said:


> ....A universe. A seperate world.
> We make of the world of what is in our minds.
> Then, these parasites can take advantage of that mystery,
> that unknowingness.
> ...


 
Thats basic Tibetan Buddhism. The 'parasites' is the ego, which limits true self by filtering pure energy. Hence making that depression, hatred, feelings as if we dont know. Once you get rid of the ego, you see past all emotions, true beauty of everything.
Saying all that to say I really enjoyed this.


----------



## sydneybla (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah man! i have been kinda in between buddhism and christianity lately. haha. its kind of a vicious religious circle. : P


----------

